

Ask HN: Infusionsoft Campaign Builder – how does it actually work? - porker

Sure, you&#x27;re not going to know exactly, but can you hazard a guess?<p>I&#x27;ve used the frontend (examples: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;ug.infusionsoft.com&#x2F;article&#x2F;AA-01060&#x2F;0&#x2F;Campaign-Builder-Overview.html) and it does my nut in that I can&#x27;t figure out how this data is stored in their database (assumption #1), how if an event is triggered someone is moved from point C in a campaign to point D, and how someone can be in multiple campaigns at once.<p>The hacker in me has tried to figure this out and failed. Give me your speculation, your knowledge... just help me with how does it frickin work???
======
porker
Some more behind-the-scenes info at
[https://developer.infusionsoft.com/blog/read/Campaign_Builde...](https://developer.infusionsoft.com/blog/read/Campaign_Builder_for_Developers_By_a_Developer)

